# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์แบบอัตโนมัติ รุ่น AQ,AK,AR Series Voice Logger

## kingpp69

ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์ : คุณภาพดี / ราคาประหยัด รุ่น AQ และ AK Series 	
ฟรี !! ฟังก์ชั่นพิเศษ !! โชว์เบอร์โทรเข้าโทรออก, แจ้งการบันทึกก่อนสนทนา , ฝากข้อความได้ขณะที่ไม่มีผู้รับสาย , 	
ให้คะแนนการบริการได้ขณะจบการสนทนา, ฟังเสียงสนทนาสดได้ทันทีแบบ Real Time 	
ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์เพื่อพัฒนาองค์กรฯ และเพิ่มยอดขาย... 	
สำหรับบริษัทฯองค์กรฯ หรือหน่วยงานที่ต้องการบันทึกเสียงสนนาเพื่อปรับปรุงคุณภาพการให้บริการทางโทรศัพท์ หรือเพื่อ 	
การทำนิติกรรมต่าง ๆ จำหน่าย - ติดตั้ง ในเขต กรุงเทพฯ - ปริมณฑล และต่างจังหวัดทั่วประเทศ 	
ด้วยระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์แบบอัตโนมัติ 	
...เก็บทุกรายละเอียด...ที่ท่านต้องการ 	
ระบบสามารถบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์เริ่มต้นตั้งแต่ 1 คู่สาย 4, 8, 16, 24,32,64,128 คู่สาย/เบอร์ หรือมากกว่า 	
โดยบันทึกพร้อมกันทุกคู่สาย 	
	บันทึกได้กับระบบโทรศัพท์อนาล็อค 
	บันทึกได้กับระบบโทรศัพท์ดิจิตอล 
	บันทึกได้กับตู้สาขาโทรศัพท์ PABX ทุกรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ 
	บันทึกเบอร์พื้นฐาน 02, เบอร์พื้นฐานต่างจังหวัด, บันทีกเบอร์ TOT, TRUE, TT@T 
	บันทึกเบอร์ Ext. ภายใน 
	บันทึกกับเครื่อง Line Mobile, เครื่อง Gsm Gateways, เครื่องแปลงสัญญาณมือถือ 
	บันทึกกับระบบ Call Center 

สนใจสินค้า : สอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม / ขอใบเสนอราคา / ขอโบว์ชัวร์สินค้า / สั่งซื้อสินค้า 	
Contact Us : ฝ่ายขาย 02 521-4549 Auto 	
ฝ่ายขายและบริการ 	
บริษัท แพลนเน็ท แปซิฟิค จำกัด 	
เลขที่ 19/395 ซอยพหลโยธิน 54 	
แขวงคลองถนน เขตสายไหม กรุงเทพฯ 10240 	
โทร. 02-521-4549(Auto) แฟกซ์ 02-521-4558	
http://planetpacificgroup.com

----------

